# Stone lifting tongs



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum! :thumbsup:

I've never had to do this, but I would think a bag system made from a heavy duty tarp (not wal-mart $15 plastic) would work. place stone on tarp and attaches eyelets/grommets to hoist.

once one using tarp to life stones could always find a use around the cabin.

just a thought ..... Good luck!


----------



## jfabris (Mar 25, 2013)

GBrackins said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :thumbsup:
> 
> I've never had to do this, but I would think a bag system made from a heavy duty tarp (not wal-mart $15 plastic) would work. place stone on tarp and attaches eyelets/grommets to hoist.
> 
> ...



Well, the problem with that is I need to be able to place the stone right into position, so the grabbing device needs to lift from the sides/top.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

pin & feather or lewis pins will take too long to cut into the stone so try ' lifting dogs ' - granite city tool ( barre, vt ) or miles supply ( elberton, ga ) [ no financial interest ]

or, if you're a cheap h/o - diy'er like the rest of us, make your own after looking at them online :laughing:


----------



## pedromtt (Mar 18, 2014)

*Tongs for Rocks*

If you can weld you can make 
these tongs for rocks, I use an engine hoist to pick them up and move them. Works like an old ice block lifter.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

All depends on what kind of stone your talking about, something round like field stone or flat like limestone.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Hopefully the OP has solved this problem considering this thread is one year old! :laughing:


----------



## pedromtt (Mar 18, 2014)

*Update*

Msradell, good point about old threads, perhaps members can also post the solutions, along with pictures that they used. It would be nice that way we will have best practices/solutions.:thumbup:


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

The best way to move stone is simple. Check out "coral castle" on youtube. You will find all your answers there. GL


----------



## pedromtt (Mar 18, 2014)

*Corral Rock Castle*

Truepro, thank you for directing me to Corral Castle, it has been in the back of my mind, I saw the episode that Leonard Nimoy did back in the 70's, when into yutube to see the latest as you suggested. I will tell you this, the hoist and tackle is good but Edward Leedskalnin used it as a divertion. As for his treasure he left behind it is not in $$, but in knowledge. I plan to some day visit the original site where he started and then move to.


----------

